
Earthquake Lights - mattnumbe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_light
======
mattnumbe
Found this wikipedia page after watching the video of the lights during the NZ
quake. I am however, extremely skeptical...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52htLuT4PTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52htLuT4PTc)

~~~
flukus
It seems like a real phenomena, I wonder it there's anywhere that gets strong
enough earthquakes regularly enough where a camera could be setup? Chile
maybe?

Also interesting is during this earthquake they were apparently filmed off the
coast, which probably rules out the local electrical grids.

~~~
mattnumbe
The one at Sakurajima is a bit different
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzSSfYi2UA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzSSfYi2UA)
also doesnt seem like electrical problems, but looks a bit more "alien spotted
in home video"-esque

